# New favorite smoked cheese



## bertman (Mar 22, 2014)

I am a fan of aged smoked gouda, and have used a Reypenaer each time I smoke cheese because it tastes so good. But this last time I smoked some *Muenster* for the first time, and I'll be smoking a few pounds of it each time now! Anyone else tried Muenster? It isn't one that I've seen pop up in the threads I've visited.


----------



## smoking b (Mar 23, 2014)

bertman said:


> I am a fan of aged smoked gouda, and have used a Reypenaer each time I smoke cheese because it tastes so good. But this last time I smoked some *Muenster* for the first time, and I'll be smoking a few pounds of it each time now! Anyone else tried Muenster? It isn't one that I've seen pop up in the threads I've visited.


I love smoked muenster!  It's in some of my cheese threads


----------



## knuckle47 (Mar 29, 2014)

Been in the fridge aging since 3/22


----------



## wy will (Apr 2, 2014)

The one I want to try is Havarti and if I can get it, Havarti with dill. That's yummy stuff!


----------



## dennispfaff (Sep 29, 2014)

After cold smoking cheese, how long should it rest before vacuum sealing?


----------



## cmayna (Sep 29, 2014)

Dennis,

I normally don't touch it for 3+ weeks afterwards.


----------



## dennispfaff (Sep 29, 2014)

I know it has to cure for 2-3 weeks, but what I am asking is do I vacuum seal it after it comes out of the smoker, or let it sit for an hour or so before vacuum sealing it?


----------



## cmayna (Sep 29, 2014)

Dennis,

I typically let it sit in the fridge overnight, then vacuum seal it.  Then back into the fridge for the rest of it's life.

Craig


----------



## knuckle47 (Sep 29, 2014)

That has worked for me as well.  Just opening some from February and March 2014.  I try to always use the spare refrigerator in the garage.  The overwhelming smell of smoke permeates the house otherwise and it can be very powerful...just ask my wife!:biggrin:


----------



## dennispfaff (Sep 29, 2014)

Wow, you are right about the smoke permeation.  This was my first cold cheese smoke and my wife "double bagged" the vacuum sealed bags to avoid the smoke odor (although I kind of like it)....and my clothes went straight to the wash.  Now I will wait a few weeks for the curing.
D


----------



## knuckle47 (Sep 30, 2014)

Funny you said that too.  When I'm done I've gotta go jump in the shower to wash the smoke out if my hair, my clothes go in the wash and the cheese go out in the garage.

Good luck with your smoked cheese.  While you're tempted to try it, once you do... You'll gladly wait the few weeks it takes to "mellow" out.  Like licking an ashtray  but a few weeks later, stand back or be stomped on by the crowd....


----------

